# Cam Chain Tensioner



## FitchHollister (Apr 28, 2004)

Hi all,
I took my car in for an alignment today. I went to the stealership. Yes, yes, I know. I can't do alignments from home though. So the annoying middle man between me and the mechanic told me that both of my cam chain tensioners were bad based on the mechanics stethoscope.
 Now, do I have to take off the timing belt to get to the tensioner? Or, can I finagle the cams around enough with the belt on to get the tensioners out?


----------



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Cam Chain Tensioner (FitchHollister)*

I dont know how to insert pictures here - anybody know how ?
Anyways, no you don't have to remove chain and yes you can finagle cams - send me your email address and I will send you the process. I took the liberty of converting a web page on this very subject into a word document. Hope it helps, as I will be doing the same thing very soon. The parts are really expensive - about 500 bucks per hydraulic chain tensioner.








[email protected]


----------



## seekanddestroy (Jan 8, 2009)

yea you have to take off the timing belt to take the cam tensioner off now the tensiner it self is alot of money if you want can do the job for you if you 
iggy 
ssp tuning


----------



## wtztips (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: Cam Chain Tensioner (FitchHollister)*

I have sucessfully done this by leaving the exhaust cam in while removing the intake cam which gives you room to remove the CCT.


----------

